# Longest lasting air freshener



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, 

Now i know this is a pretty subjective topic but what have you found to be the longest lasting air freshener? 

So far I've been through all the carbon collective Cologne collection these lasted maybe a few days so pretty disappointing. 

Autobrite evasion which is really nice and lasted pretty well for a spray freshener

I'm now on Angelwax Bliss which is also good. plus the spray head is cool. 

I prefer a more cologne scent rather than a fruity smell, and i hate cherry vanilla. 

What are you favourites?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The detailed online air fresheners are very good:https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/air-freshener,i just purchased a spray one the other day from them,My friend has one of their diffuser style ones and it smells lush:argie: i will be ordering one of those soon as well.SJ.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I use these Neutradol ones, they last for ages. https://amzn.to/3aJlCZV I'm not keen on smelly stuff which is why I like these - they work on stopping the odour rather than just masking it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Another vote for the detailedonline air freshener, it is very good and the Creed one is :argie:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Pretty subjective this, i always prefer the new car and leather type fragrances and my go to ones are the chemical guys ones. The New Car Magic tree is nice as well and lasts long enough. My family hate the smell of them though. i might be a bit of a weirdo, but I always loved the smell of a brand new car, when you open the door and it just has that distinctive smell. Never found anything that smells like that in an air freshener though yet.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Another vote for the detailedonline air freshener, it is very good and the Creed one is :argie:


That's the scent that i got muzzer,its very nice indeed.SJ.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

For me that 'fresh' smell lasts the longest, easily achieved by keeping your car clean, and usually lasts me a few years


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Costs a bit more but we use 5 times the fragrance content, 40 reviews too 

https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/11-car-air-freshener


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Gotta say i love the angelwax bliss, expensive but seems to be lasting

Anyone tried the diffusers where you can put your own scent in? 

My mrs has the lynx africa one where you attach it to your vents, smells like a year 8 changing room


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Gotta say i love the angelwax bliss, expensive but seems to be lasting
> 
> Anyone tried the diffusers where you can put your own scent in?
> 
> My mrs has the lynx africa one where you attach it to your vents, smells like a year 8 changing room


Plus 1 for Angelwax bliss. I like the scent, it's very economical ( needs to be on initial price) and for a spray, it just lasts and lasts.

Harry.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Mr zoggs sex wax coconut used to be my go 2 scent
Seems lately that quality has nosedived (pun intended)

Has anyone a recommendation for a similar smell ?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

My car cologne ones from cc lasted ages. You must of had a bad batch. I really like the slims cologne ones

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Gotta say i love the angelwax bliss, expensive but seems to be lasting
> 
> Anyone tried the diffusers where you can put your own scent in?
> 
> My mrs has the lynx africa one where you attach it to your vents, smells like a year 8 changing room


Will have to give it try...just looking they have two Bliss and Eden which ones best?.SJ.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Detailed online creed diffuser was nice, lasted me around 3 week. I think top ups are around £2.50

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Longest lasting are California scents air freshener tins. I’ve had them last 3 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

stonejedi said:


> Will have to give it try...just looking they have two Bliss and Eden which ones best?.SJ.


I've gone fro Bliss, its a sort of woody sweet smell very nice, haven't tried Eden yet but I've heard its more fruity.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Blue Al said:


> Mr zoggs sex wax coconut used to be my go 2 scent
> Seems lately that quality has nosedived (pun intended)
> 
> Has anyone a recommendation for a similar smell ?


Used to be mine aswell. Quality nosedived ages ago. I use yankee candle black coconut or California scents cherry now

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks to this thread i ended up buying Angelwax Eden, my preference is for fruity smells, i'm not disappointed, the fragrance is like exotic fruits.

Pleasantly surprised by the size of the bottle too.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

WRX said:


> Longest lasting are California scents air freshener tins. I've had them last 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on this ^ :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Decided to try out invictus detailed online one as well as it's only a few quid, just hope it doesn't make my car smell like a corsa in a McDonalds car park 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

If you like a cologne then I recommend a brand called Areon. Gold silver or platinum, can be bought from texaco garages I think or online. I had the Gold and a lot of people commented how good my car smelt. Smell would last a week or so before a further spritz was required to top up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

definitely california scents - seems to be going for a good 3 months so far for me.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> The detailed online air fresheners are very good:https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/air-freshener,i just purchased a spray one the other day from them,My friend has one of their diffuser style ones and it smells lush:argie: i will be ordering one of those soon as well.SJ.


I agree :thumb:

The spray Airfreshners a cracking !!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

I've never seen these mentioned on here. Mr and Mrs Nikki.
I've used these for about 3 years now. The refills say +\- 30 days but they are good for at least 2 months.

https://www.mrandmrsfragrance.co.uk/74-niki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

